#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Schlumberger Drilling Office Userguide for you♠

## reservoirengineer

----

See More: Schlumberger Drilling Office Userguide for you♠

----------


## sinodas

thanks for the share ...gonna test it now and give feedback to other forum members

----------


## s96200

thanks you a lot

----------


## donbaly

thank you

----------


## stingy39

here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pilapila123

thnx dude 
go on posting such a useful stuff

----------


## spectron

thanks

----------


## ahmed abou zena

can any one share this file again but free download not premium
thanks

----------


## Gitta

Pliz re-post the Manual. thanks. Gitta

----------

